# Enfig (thanks)



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

Just wanted to thank Enfig for a quick purchase. Ordered a VW/M-Link V.5 for my GTI. Ordered yesterday afternoon and got it delivered this morning. Install went fast. Good instructions. Just wanted to say thank you to a great company.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Enfig (jettasin00)*

Thanks guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















We try.


----------

